# CP soap adding plant extracts (tamarind, ...)



## ivanserod (Jul 15, 2013)

I would like to know if plant extracts will keep its properties once added in CP?
I want to make whitening soap with adding tamarind extract, that has pH acid, but CP soap has ph 11 at processing. 
Thank you.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 15, 2013)

Could you introduce yourself?

Why do you want to make this whitening soap?


----------



## ivanserod (Jul 15, 2013)

*re*



dagmar88 said:


> Could you introduce yourself?
> 
> Why do you want to make this whitening soap?



Here in Thailand many soap makers make a lot of this stuff as its believed that Tamarind give good whitening properties (as contain vitamin C).


----------



## judymoody (Jul 15, 2013)

Lye affects various ingredients like essential oils, synthetic fragrances, and botanicals, as well as the properties of the soaping oils themselves.  The only way to know for sure would be to have the end product tested in a scientific laboratory.

In the US, we aren't allowed to make medical or cosmetic claims about our soap.  If we do, then it is reclassified as a cosmetic or drug and must undergo rigorous testing.  I don't know what regulations govern soap sales in Thailand.


----------



## lsg (Jul 15, 2013)

Don't plant extracts contain alcohol?  If so, will that interfere with the chemical process in CP soap.  You might add it after the cook in HP soap, but wait until the soap cools a bit before adding.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 15, 2013)

ivanserod said:


> Here in Thailand many soap makers make a lot of this stuff as its believed that Tamarind give good whitening properties (as contain vitamin C).




I don't think so. Not in a wash off product anyway and a lot of whitening creams produced outside the USA and Europe contain mercury.


----------



## Ancel (Jul 15, 2013)

I tried tamarind and turmeric in a batch and messed up royally, I think because I didn't  take into account how oily tamarind actually is. Even after two rebatches it was horrible, had to chuck it. If you use tamarind I think I would dry it first and add it as a powder at trace. Having said that I don't think it would have any medicinal effect that way. Maybe better making a cream that stays put on the skin? Or if you are in Thailand maybe you could talk to some nice older ladies who would be able to tell you what they traditionally use for skin care. I don't think tamarind extract would survive cp.


----------



## mel z (Jul 15, 2013)

How are you making the extract, or how is it made?

My very small experience with tamarind was dried pods that I simply peeled and boiled the sticky brown stuff off the seeds. It tasted good, it was for food. Or I can buy some tamarind in a jar already prepared. Don't know what it would do in soap in this method. May speed up trace or make it very thick, and brown of course. 

Let us know more, and as you try some and find out more, please let us know that too.


----------



## ivanserod (Jul 17, 2013)

Here in Thailand we have to register every soap with FDA, its just formality than anything more. Problem comes, when you want to sell the soap, if I want to make soap as other soap maker do or better to say claim, then soap cost me more than is their retail price. So adding 0.1% of extracts in 1% of some herbal powder is just for advertisement.  

Traditionally is believed that Tamarind contain high vitamin C (that is possible when is not ready for eat is still very sour) and give whitening effects. In Spa you can find many traditional treatments containing tamarind fruit.

There is Thai company www.snpthai.com  that make a lots of herbal extracts for cosmetics and food industry. I use many of their items in spa products, and works well. They also make tamarind extract, but so far they can't confirm its stability on high pH.
As a option probably it will be better to buy soap base just melt it and add extracts.  

Regards Ivan







mel z said:


> How are you making the extract, or how is it made?
> 
> My very small experience with tamarind was dried pods that I simply peeled and boiled the sticky brown stuff off the seeds. It tasted good, it was for food. Or I can buy some tamarind in a jar already prepared. Don't know what it would do in soap in this method. May speed up trace or make it very thick, and brown of course.
> 
> Let us know more, and as you try some and find out more, please let us know that too.


----------



## brigettevelasquez (Feb 5, 2014)

ivanserod said:


> Here in Thailand many soap makers make a lot of this stuff as its believed that Tamarind give good whitening properties (as contain vitamin C).




I'm from the philippines and i use bearberry extract and i substitute my water with goat's milk. it lighten's my skin color and removed some pigmentation on my skin too.


Here's the soap i made a week ago.


----------



## seven (Feb 5, 2014)

^^^
so during a week since you made it, you were able to had that kind of effect on yer skin?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 5, 2014)

Bearberry is also acidic - how did it hold up in the process, Brigette?


----------



## brigettevelasquez (Feb 5, 2014)

I added it at medium trace though it changed the color of my soap.


----------



## brigettevelasquez (Feb 5, 2014)

This is my photo a week before using the soap and here's my skin today after a week.hihi 



Most of the asians are tan that's why i was very eager to make whitening soaps because most soaps available in the market causes dryness.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 5, 2014)

That's actually quite amazing


----------



## seven (Feb 5, 2014)

Whitening is very popular in asia, indeed. I've seen soaps with goat's placenta in it, etc. and did i mention vit. C? We even have intravenous vit. C treatments, where they put you on a drip for like half an hour. It supposed to make yer skin 'ahem' lighter. Lotsa dermatologist clinics offer this in my country.


----------



## lesleylasangre (Oct 19, 2014)

brigettevelasquez said:


> This is my photo a week before using the soap and here's my skin today after a week.hihi View attachment 5779
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the asians are tan that's why i was very eager to make whitening soaps because most soaps available in the market causes dryness.



Hi brigette! In what percentage did you add the bearberry extract?


----------

